# Cats and Aquariums



## greeh (Apr 27, 2005)

I think about getting a (cat-proof) aquarium so my two sweeties have something exciting to watch. I only wonder whether they will keep interested in it over a longer period of time. Does anyone has any experience in that?


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I think it really depends on your cat. I set up a 10 Gal for Kilala with 4 corydoras, 2 African Dwarf Frogs, 2 otocincolus, and 1 betta.

He will sit and swat at the fish but never opens the lid. There will always be a small open space in the back of the Tank for the filter, heater and aeration.

I know he never looks at the tank unless the lights are on inside it. The only time I see his paws wet are when he dabbles in the Filter but it's not harm to the fish.

If you have never set up a Tank before I recommend joining a fish forum so can learn the best way to set it up in terms of stock, size and cycling. I'm a member of www.aquariacentral.com and have the same User name Or you can just PM me with questions and I'll do my best to help you!

If you have done fish tanks sorry for the repeat of info that I'm sure you already know how important Cycling is. 

GOOD LUCKY!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I bought a 20 gallon 16 months ago. Sabby has shown zero interest in it. When I pick him up so he can see inside, he puts his paws on the glass and pushes against it to free himself. He refuses to even look at the fish and insists on looking at the ground instead. Ah, the mighty hunter.


----------



## wulfin (Apr 26, 2005)

My cat loved to go fishing. I had a 20 gallon that she found out that the lid didn't quite fit and would knock it in, so that not only could she get the tetras, but also the bottom feeders as well. I would lose about 10 fish a month to her.

She learned her lesson, however, when i got oscars and one of them thought my cat's tongue was dinner..cat wasn't hurt, but now she watches the fish from afar. (it's been 2 yrs and she still watches the fish endlessly). 

My other cat shows no interest.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

I am interested in what other's have to say about aquariums + cats=______

I am bringing home my kitten here very shortly-- & I have a 36" x 12" x 12" reptile cage with screen lid..... my wonderful husband is a "handy man"--- welding an awesome stand for my cage--- hopefully will deter cats from wanting to sit on it--- also going to get some mesh style rack to put on top of aquarium-- to handle weight of kitties--- just in case the kitten decides he needs to lounge ON the aquarium


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

when my tabby was close to a year old he knocked over a 3+ gallon aquarium (while my friend was pet sitting) and proceeded to rip the arm off of my african dwarf frog.......needless to say, that's not a large enough tank! He ignored the 2 zebra (??) fish in a fishbowl.....those were watched, but left alone to die naturally! Good luck!!!!!! When a cat is determined........ 8O


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I used to have a 40 gallon upright tank. I had a couple of caecilians worms. When they came out the cats went crazy jumping at the side of the tank.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I had a number of aquariums and my cats just ignored them. I was surprised.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh yah I Forgot some Fish I am told from my Fish Forum attract Cats better then others, Like Knifefish that squim a lot or Cichlads that interact with what is outside of the tanks. I also heard the Silvertail Mollies respond good to cats also .


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a ten gallon fish tank, a 55 gallon fish tank, and 3 betta bowls. We also have a 40 gallon long tank wit our hermit crabs in it. Our cats show zero interest in any of the tanks, for the most part. When we first got the fish tanks, they were interested, but after they realized they couldn't get the fish, they lost interest.Gaylord does like to frink out of the betta bowls, but he never bothers the fish...and the fish have fun with him...they always flare up at him. :lol: We have only had 3 bad incidents with the tanks VS the cats:

1- One time, Gaylord and Ivan were chasing each other around, and they jumped up on the bathroom counter, where I had one of the betta bowls at the time. The crashed into it and it fell and broke. Luckily, we were able to rescue the fish.  

2- Ivan was once climbing around, trying to lay on top of the ten gallon tank to take a nap. Well, he has gained a bit of weight, and "PLOP" he broke the glass lid right in half and fell halfway into the tank!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No fish were hurt, and we repaired the lid.

3- (This one was OUR fault, not the cats)--about 2 months ago, we accidentally left a container of sea salt sitting on top of our 55 gallon tank, and left the lid ajar....we woke up the next morning to see that one of the cats had knocked the salt into the tank...killing all our fish.  


Basically, just use common sense, and be observant....I say go for it.


----------

